# Wie blondiere ich Haare?



## adlershof (21. Mai 2006)

Hi tutorials-Community,

ich wollte mal Fragen, wie man in Adobe Photoshop die Haarfarbe Blond hinbekommt?


----------



## hotschen (21. Mai 2006)

Siehe Anhang:


----------



## oscarr (22. Mai 2006)

:suspekt: 

Blond? Mhhhhh, mal gelb versucht? Vielleicht mit etwas grau und oder braun mischen ....


----------



## stefanstp (22. Mai 2006)

also wenn du haare färben willst, dann über farbton / sättigung (strg + u) oder wenn du neue haare brauchst kannst die z.b. auf meiner http://www.psd-tutorials.de/downloads.html bekommen

ansonsten kann man auch haare mit einem feinen pinsel mit der verblassungsmodus machen....


----------



## holzoepfael (22. Mai 2006)

Also willst du das den zeichen?
Wenn ja, schau dir mal ein Foto von einem passenden blond an. Denn dann wirst du shcnell mal feststellen, dass sich das wie folgt zusammensetzt: helle - dunkle Gelbtöne, helle Grautöne und helle Brauntöne....


----------



## xelix (27. Mai 2006)

ggf. vorher in Graustufen umwandeln.


----------



## susi22 (28. Mai 2006)

Hätte auch noch was.
Haare markieren ( +weiche Kanten) - neue Ebene erstellen - vorab schon auf weiches Licht stellen - einen Gelbton wählen - mit Pinsel übermalen - fertig


----------

